# 120cm Iwagumi - Preview



## George Farmer (18 Aug 2007)

Hi all,

I've been at Jeremy Gay's (Practical Fishkeeping technical writer) house all day setting up his 120x40x45cm tank.

So far Jeremy has had difficulties with hi-tech methods, so he asked me to help with the setting up, maintenance schedule and aquascaping.  Jeremy is a huge fan of Nature Aquarium aquascaping and wanted a simple Iwagumi layout.

The whole step-by-step will be featured in a future issue of PFK, so I'm not allowed to tell or show you too much...

So here's a sneak preview -

Rocks courtesy of Aqua Essentials - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1435

Plants courtesy of Tropica (it's planted now, but not in the photo).  http://www.tropica.com

Thanks to Dan Crawford (UKAPS graphics and merchandising guy) for his assitance too.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2007)

Hi George, may i offer some critique?

First thing i noticed that the rocks are rather small for the size of the tank. A tank that size IMO needs some seriouse sized rocks, thats not to say you wont make it work.

The arrangement of them confuses the topography of it all. The rocks seem to be to flat around the slightly falic shapes. Thats sounds horrible ,but it was something that struck me. The two anchor rocks are not ballanced buy the low allmost flat surounding rocks, they both (ascpecialy the right rock), look like they may well full over. The right is top heavy, and i would be suprised to see a rock like that in nature. The angle also is not complimented by the flat surounding rocks. In nature you tend to find that rock/mountains have a path or grain that, for the most part will all point in the relative same direction. Thats down to the geology of moving rock mountains. The arangement doesnt reflect this. That could be the photograph though.

My thoughts any way mate, constructive i hope!

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Aug 2007)

Wow, what provocative symbology. Apparently heavily influenced by Roman and/or ancient Greek frescos. I can only hope this was discreetly and tastefully covered when the plants were added, otherwise PFK readers may draw the conclusion that this design was created by _Ron_ Jeremy.javascript:emoticon('')
Shocked

I'm going to have to get me some of that Iwugami, and quick.


Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi George, may i offer some critique?
> 
> First thing i noticed that the rocks are rather small for the size of the tank. A tank that size IMO needs some seriouse sized rocks, thats not to say you wont make it work.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Graeme.   I was hoping you'd chime in...  

I'm certainly limited by the rocks given to me.  The two largest rocks from the 25Kg are in there, and positioned almost as best they can be taking into account the height of the tank.

I agree on the angles, they need shallowing a little.  But I can't do too much as to loose height.

Here's a photoshopped version that's a little better -

http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=phyekopyadn7.jpg

Phallic for sure.  That makes it more interesting eh!?  Innovating Iwagumi... lol

I have access to difference rocks, leapord stone and light pagoda so will try them out too at some point too.  Maybe get you to have a shot?


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Aug 2007)

Personally, I would build up the substrate at both rear corners, sloping towards the two uprights, blending it in to their base. A wider base to these may give them more substance and look a lot less spindly, especially the one on the left. You will also be left with a valley between the two, giving a nice contrast. 

Adding some substrate in amongst the base rocks would give you the opportunity to plant strategically in amongst them, giving a transition from the rock scape and the planted scape.

I would even consider a third, 30% smaller upright to the right hand side of the tank, pointing in the same direction as the left hand upright.

At the end of the day, you can only work with what you have, but this tank should end up a beauty. You have plenty of width to work with.

Dave.


----------



## zig (19 Aug 2007)

Is the substrate Aquasoil George? just be careful if it is, learnt that one to my cost with rocks and moving them around too much can lead to aquasoil mud, no fun.

The other thing I learnt about Iwagumi is that there are 100 ways of doing it with the same rocks and probably 100 different opinions as well!

Personally I think you just need to lower the rock on the RHS a tad and perhaps use another rock to balance out the main upright rock on the LHS, a smaller foot rock about a third of the size of the main rock would work IMO, just at the front of that rock to break up the uprightness of it, classic Iwagumi style where the smaller foot rock is placed at the side of the main rock, and perhaps move that main rock down a little so its not pointing so high any longer.

Like Dave says you can only work with what you have but good job so far.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Aug 2007)

Yeah man, id be up for the challange. 8) 

A new side to aquascaping, its never been so rude lol.





> Phallic for sure.  That makes it more interesting eh!?  Innovating Iwagumi... lol
> 
> I have access to difference rocks, leapord stone and light pagoda so will try them out too at some point too.  Maybe get you to have a shot?


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Aug 2007)

Just another thought, George, but considering your contacts, have you considered using the dwarf Hygro Tom featured on TFF? They are calling it Hygrophila _sp._ `Porto Velho` in the TAG April - June 2007 edition. 

I have heard that it is for sale on eBay, but in the US if I recall correctly.

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (19 Aug 2007)

Those landscape rocks look incredible, just amazing!

I like the layout it will be fascinating to see how it develops.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks fellas.  Some great feedback there.  A reflection of how far the UK aquascaping hobby has progressed in the last few years.

Peter - It's Ecocomplete.  A real nice substratre to work with actually.  It was already moist so we planted with no water in the tank, using a spray mister to stop the plants from drying out.  There was only 10 or so floaters after filling, which was a relief.  Crystal clear water.


----------



## Maximumbob (20 Aug 2007)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Wow, what provocative symbology. Apparently heavily influenced by Roman and/or ancient Greek frescos. I can only hope this was discreetly and tastefully covered when the plants were added, otherwise PFK readers may draw the conclusion that this design was created by _Ron_ Jeremy.javascript:emoticon('')
> Shocked
> 
> I'm going to have to get me some of that Iwugami, and quick.
> ...



Glad to see I wasnt the only one who noticed this


----------

